# Mbenga or Kwame?



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

If Kwame is bought out by Memphis, would you take him back for the prorated minimum or keep Dj Mbenga for the reast of the season?


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
damn people dont understand that just having kwame on the floor, their roster HE MAKES THE LAKERS WORSE...its like if they team has more confidence since the team got rid of him, yes it may also be in part to getting Gasol but i think it has more to do with NOT HAVING KWAME
the lakers cant be stupid enough to want him back

Mbenga>


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Yes, absolutely take him back. Mbenga tore his ACL barely one year ago, and Mihm hasn't been healthy in two years. The only backup for Bynum would be 6'8" Turiaf, who for all his heart has no chance of guarding elite bigs like Duncan in the NBA. When healthy, Kwame is a superb on-the-ball defender. Of course, since coming back from injury he has been awful on both sides of the ball, but that's because he's injured and doesn't have heart. Mihm and Mbenga, while probably both superior players, aren't healthy, just like Kwame.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

the Only reason I gave DJ the edge is because he finished at the rim this past game but EHL gave some good points though


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Well I think they should have one of them just for insurance purposes. Why let a open roster spot go to waste? Anyways I think Mihm should be the primary backup regardless, but for the third stringer I'll take Mbenga only because the fact that he got paid 9 mil and was traded for Caron doesn't enter your mind everytime he screws up.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

EHL said:


> Yes, absolutely take him back. Mbenga tore his ACL barely one year ago, and Mihm hasn't been healthy in two years. The only backup for Bynum would be 6'8" Turiaf, who for all his heart has no chance of guarding elite bigs like Duncan in the NBA. When healthy, Kwame is a superb on-the-ball defender. Of course, since coming back from injury he has been awful on both sides of the ball, but that's because he's injured and doesn't have heart. Mihm and Mbenga, while probably both superior players, aren't healthy, just like Kwame.


Gets it^


ILU EHL


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Kwame.... 9 Million
Dj.... 150,000 

Hmmmmmm.... 

The only solution, sign Kwame for 150 *K*akes :wink:


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Cris said:


> Kwame.... 9 Million
> Dj.... 150,000
> 
> Hmmmmmm....


What does that have to do with anything?

They will be paying Kwame the minimum.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

If he came back at a price that was fair for someone who averages 6/6 and misses a crap load of games.. I'd be 100 percent fine with him. As long as I didnt have to worry about him starting unless emergeceys, etc... I'd be fine. The guys good for some fouls, and plays decent at times when he isn't starting.

If it was the full MLE, I'd say look somewhere else.

<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/mIWym_Wkmu0&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/mIWym_Wkmu0&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

The One said:


> What does that have to do with anything?
> 
> They will be paying Kwame the minimum.


You assume this? 

First of all, there are still some people out there... Like you.. That have faith Kwame can become something more than a scrub. Kwame, by virtue of age alone could probably get more than the vet min on another team willing to take a chance on his size. I wouldn't be surprised if he got over paid somewhere else.

If Kwame came back for the min... I'd be fine with it. To me that would say he understands he has to earn those fat checks, and wants to prove everyone wrong here with the Lakers. But honestly, Kwame will go to the best paying team. No surprise there.. He knows if a team is stupid enough to give him full MLE, that's money he'd be foolish to ignore.


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

Lets see.... A spam sandwich or a balogna sandwich.


----------



## Drk Element (Nov 10, 2004)

Mbenga for me, I love his shot-blocking abilities.


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> <object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/mIWym_Wkmu0&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/mIWym_Wkmu0&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>


I'll take Rasho Nesterovic. :biggrin:


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

Although they are about equal in the talent department, Mbenga plays with more intensity, intelligence and no butterfingers.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> If he came back at a price that was fair for someone who averages 6/6 and misses a crap load of games.. I'd be 100 percent fine with him. As long as I didnt have to worry about him starting unless emergeceys, etc... I'd be fine. The guys good for some fouls, and plays decent at times when he isn't starting.
> 
> If it was the full MLE, I'd say look somewhere else.
> 
> <object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/mIWym_Wkmu0&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/mIWym_Wkmu0&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>


i think Stephen A feels the same way as i do abotu kwame
:lol:


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I do NOT want Kwame back on this team.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

What if the suns signed Kwame to have someone to body up with Bynum?


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Jamel Irief said:


> What if the suns signed Kwame to have someone to body up with Bynum?


It would be worth it even if it's effective. Could you imagine having the pleasure of watching Kwame fumble one of Nash's highlight reel passes out of bounds? In all serious, Kwame would make an effective backup. I would just really like to see the team cut loose the rest of the losing, underachieving attitudes still somewhat lingering around the Lakers. Dr. Buss and Mitch have done a great job of it so far.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

if they make the same amount of money, Kwame no doubt.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

Jamel Irief said:


> What if the suns signed Kwame to have someone to body up with Bynum?


They might actually do that. I was thinking of Duncan, but I suppose they need help against Bynum as well.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Wilt_The_Stilt said:


> They might actually do that. I was thinking of Duncan, but I suppose they need help against Bynum as well.


Well On Christmas they played Skinner and Amare together in the fourth to coupe with Bynum. I have seen 10 suns games or so this year and never saw that pair together. To be fair I didn't watch their game against the spurs.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

damn 2 people voted to bring kwame back? i hope its not possible for the lakers to get kwame again once the grizzlies waive him ...cant everybody see how much better the team is WITH ANYONE ELSE in his place?


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

It appears Memphis will keep Kwame Brown through the season, meaning the world will get a look at what a Darko Milicic/Kwame Brown/Jason Collins frontcourt rotation would be like.

I'm just one Dan Gadzuric trade away from my own personal hell.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

Rawse said:


> It appears Memphis will keep Kwame Brown through the season, meaning the world will get a look at what a Darko Milicic/Kwame Brown/Jason Collins frontcourt rotation would be like.
> 
> I'm just one Dan Gadzuric trade away from my own personal hell.


:lol:


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Rawse said:


> It appears Memphis will keep Kwame Brown through the season, meaning the world will get a look at what a Darko Milicic/Kwame Brown/Jason Collins frontcourt rotation would be like.
> 
> I'm just one Dan Gadzuric trade away from my own personal hell.


My condolences.


:lol:


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

ElMarroAfamado said:


> damn 2 people voted to bring kwame back? i hope its not possible for the lakers to get kwame again once the grizzlies waive him ...cant everybody see how much better the team is WITH ANYONE ELSE in his place?


Mbenga is such a foul machine though. I dont want to risk Mihm as our back up C for Bynum too, he's too fragile. Kwame's still better than Mbenga. People just have this insane idea to crucify Kwame and focus on his flaws. Kwame losta lot of lift this year due to his injury, nonetheless still a capable defensive big man good for 10 minutes a game for those defensive sets ans rotations.



Mbenga is traded and waived a lot of times in such a short span for a reason.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

If we could get back Kwame for cheap i dont see why not. Hes a capable defender when hes in shape.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

Jamel Irief said:


> Well On Christmas they played Skinner and Amare together in the fourth to coupe with Bynum. I have seen 10 suns games or so this year and never saw that pair together. To be fair I didn't watch their game against the spurs.


How do you think Kwame would do against Bynum? Just curious.


----------



## Laker Superstar 34 (Aug 8, 2005)

Rawse said:


> It appears Memphis will keep Kwame Brown through the season, meaning the world will get a look at what a Darko Milicic/Kwame Brown/Jason Collins frontcourt rotation would be like.
> 
> I'm just one Dan Gadzuric trade away from my own personal hell.


My condolences as well.

:lol::rofl2::rofl:


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

Rawse said:


> It appears Memphis will keep Kwame Brown through the season, meaning the world will get a look at what a Darko Milicic/Kwame Brown/Jason Collins frontcourt rotation would be like.
> 
> I'm just one Dan Gadzuric trade away from my own personal hell.


Pretty much what I expected. They're already thin up front, so buying out Kwame wouldn't make very much sense.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

so... DJ or Kwame?


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

DJ or whoever the Lakers decide to pick up this offseason for 2mil
Kwame has a bad ora


----------



## Dominate24/7 (Oct 15, 2006)

DaRizzle said:


> DJ or whoever the Lakers decide to pick up this offseason for 2mil
> Kwame has a bad ora


Agreed. I don't want Kwame around to ruin our winner's mentality.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Mbenga, in his limited minutes, has done better this season than Kwame did with us.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

Thanks for making me look like an *** Danny. Dacos grew on me, so eff Kwame.:biggrin:


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

DaRizzle said:


> DJ or whoever the Lakers decide to pick up this offseason for 2mil
> Kwame has a bad ora


Yeah, Kwame has negative energy. He overpowers the positive transients and causes losing.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

Mbenga can catch basketballs an make layups.
Kwame is a bonehead that plays good man to man post defense.

Neither player is great but judging my Phil's comments post trade, I don't think Kwame coming back is something anyone has to think about...


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

Tough one! Kwame is better on defense, but Mbenga is better on offense. Mbenga has not played enough minutes to see how he can do during the course of an entire game. I would stick with Mbenga.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

Lmao. That's an absolute lowest of the low if Mbenga is better than you offensively.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

I don't know, guys. If you're willing to look past the "aura" stuff that's probably improbable, I wouldn't be opposed to bringing him back for a low price. Mbenga is just so raw and is a foul machine, and Kwame has played here for quite some time. He also wouldn't be inserted into the starting lineup and nobody would expect anything from him on the offense. Having him play 10-15 minutes a game to back up our centers probably wouldn't be to shabby, imo. And he's still only 26 years old.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

Kwame is better, but I think his return would be a distraction more than anything.

And I hope we aren't relying on Mihm as our 2nd center.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

Kwame is a better player. He would look alright if he only played 5 minutes every other game against 3rd stringers.

Having said that, **** KWAME. I dont want him anywhere near this team ever again. Let his cake throwing *** sit on someone else's bench.


----------

